# tax or fiscal code?



## antaraxia

which one is the right one? I need to translate "cod fiscal" from Romanian into English. And I found them both used on google, but I don't know which one fits better. 

Is it tax code or fiscal code? English speakers, please help. 

Thanks


----------



## david_carmen

Pentru firme plătitoare de TVA - Fiscal Code
Pentru firme neplătitoare de TVA - Tax Identification Code


----------



## nice lana

I think

cod fiscal in English is tax code.


----------



## adoraful

Fiscal code sounds awkward and isn't commonly used. Really, the only time I've seen that being used is when it's been translated word from word from languages that use such phrasing, such as Romanian. Use 'tax'. 
Of course, that's a very broad term, and you'll find different names for it depending on the context of the situation.


----------

